# what a life



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Sitting at home, depressed and drinking, living the high life
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounds like you need to plan your weekends better.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

And get rid of the booze in your fridge.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

PB, I think he is working on that;-)

Proud, whatcha drinking?


----------



## hurtinme (Feb 16, 2012)

Mate i know that feeling all to well. For me its motivation i tried last night not to think about her so when she entered my head i chased tge thought away by replacing it with any other thought, my dogs, my family etc i was surprised how well this worked so that the plan for today as last night ws the first night i never had a drink in a week. Av spent weeks worryin bout havin no friends, what my wife is doing right now, how she going to live the rest of her life the things she be doin etc all negative **** now am going to try and think about nice stuff in my life. Plz try doing this with me it may work chase the her thoughts away lets see how we go later lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

proud hang in there bro. i got absolutely obliterated for months. aint gonna do no good. join a gym work your ass off in there, it will keep you on point all week. then the weekend rolls around let your hair down a little. but dont let the drinking take over, at one point i was drinking 5 days a week. dedicate yourself to the gym it saved my life. i have been an avid bodybuilder for years but really slid when i went through this. but im back now. and feel great. get in the gym and f'in kill it. woman will want you and your ex will notice too. trust me proud. i have no prob with woman, i just want the one i had. it does really, really help knowing you are desirable thou. in six months you will be a whole new you. join a gym and murder it. if i could give one bit of advice on this whole site it would be that. you will feel so good, even if you never been into it. do it bro, youll thank me later.


----------



## worrieddad (Nov 3, 2011)

Ive done a lot of drinking through this (and I started smoking again after 6 years totally stopped). I tend not to drink on my own though; not much good will come of that. If you are going to do it, get out with some friends and party down; in that kind of environment it can actually cheer you up.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

you need to allow yourself time to grieve but you need to be aware of it and not let it go on indefinitely.

I agree with poster about working out. Since my breakup 6 weeks ago, I have been eating really well and riding my Mt bike a lot, doing a ton of chin ups, push ups and sit ups. I have slimmed down and toned up and feel great about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Proud needs a good ass kicking from all of us. I notice he has a tendency to wallow.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Put down the booze. It will just kill your liver and make you fat.

Get some work out weights. Lift them. Get buff and hot.

Seriously, don't drink when you're depressed, it makes things worse.


----------



## 1dayatatime (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with the others. alcohol is a downer. doesn't help if your already feeling down.


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

i quit drinking 5 years ago, best decision i ever made!


----------



## hurtinme (Feb 16, 2012)

Mate am in ur camp I have been drinking too much of late after my split it makes u feel better for a short time but the longer effects are flat i always want a drink for that couple of hours peace, however i was finding it wakes me up in the night and i cant sleep then. I am not saying i wont have a sly couple every now and then but am leaving it for 3 days then avin one if i need to. I walk my dogs miles and this has helped me a may go gym but dnt really enjoy it. Hope your ok remember we are not the only ones going through this **** , be strong i know i am trying and i have been wallowing too long, heres to us both being strong mate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

